# Ranger School Florida Phase Open House



## 275ANGER! (Dec 17, 2008)

Does this bring back some memories CM?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdcNOumRjVg&feature=related"]YouTube - Swamp Walk 2008[/ame]

I remember my second time through Florida a hurricane just passed so the swamp was really high.  There were some parts that my ruck sack literally kept me afloat and I was carrying the fucking radio!  It was a day movement so it wasn't so bad, the night movements blow.  <splash> anybody seen a 240 floating around? haha


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 18, 2008)

I love the look on the girls face when the blast grenade go offs when she's rope crossing the drink ......................."OH MY GOD" :cool:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 18, 2008)

I probably hated that phase the most, and I was glad I didn't recycle it.  I really would like to see the swamps get drained one day just to see how much ammo is sitting underwater, lol.


----------



## pardus (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Centermass (Dec 21, 2008)

275ANGER! said:


> Does this bring back some memories CM?



As much as some things change, some things never do. Gator Lounge is gone along with all the history that was once inside of it. Big John moved to the big swamp in the sky and got replaced by another. And the snake house is still intact.

There is a story I'm saving for Feb of next year as it marks its 20 year anniversary.


----------



## lancero (Dec 21, 2008)

I found a whole, uneaten MRE buried in the ground during Florida Phase.  It still ranks as one of the happiest days of my life.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 22, 2008)

lancero said:


> I found a whole, uneaten MRE buried in the ground during Florida Phase. It still ranks as one of the happiest days of my life.


 

lol, I could imagine


----------

